

Oliver R Smoot - dsr_
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oliver_R._Smoot

======
todd8
The daily walk across the Harvard bridge was long (about 365 smoots as I
remember), cold, and often wet. The smoot marks, repainted every semester by
the Lambda Chi pledges, were a very a nice way to mark the distance as I
walked to class at MIT

------
hga
And it's said a descendant of Reed Smoot of Smoot-Hawley terrible tariff
infamy, and at least at MIT doing a good job of rehabilitating the family
name.

------
dsr_
The namesake and exemplar of a unit of measurement became a success in
standardization.

